# Determining who needs a given package



## dcbdbis (Nov 26, 2014)

Good evening all,

I had Enlightenment installed, then I removed it and am using Xfce. Well, at least I thought I removed it. In performing my weekly port update, `portmaster -adB` is trying to install, *not* upgrade efl (Enlightenment Foundation Libraries). I need to find out which port I have installed that is asking for efl. It's probably a remnant of Enlightenment, but in my ports to upgrade list I sure can't see any port name that is obvious.

My system is built from ports, not packages. I am not seeing anything in the man page for pkg nor portmaster that seems to fit my needs. How do I determine which package is calling for efl as a dependency (or is trying to install it)?

`sudo pkg info|grep efl` indicates that efl is not installed, so something left on my system is trying to install it. I need to find out who it is and remove it.

Thank you for your assistance,

Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------



## talsamon (Nov 26, 2014)

Try `pkg autoremove`. Maybe this removes the "rest" or calling package.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Nov 26, 2014)

From pkg-info(8):

```
-r, --required-by
  Display the list of packages which require pkg-name.
```
So if you run `pkg info -r efl` it should print the list of installed packages that require devel/efl.

You can find the complete list of packages which depends on devel/efl on FreshPorts in the section "This port is required by:".


----------



## talsamon (Nov 26, 2014)

I think `pkg info -r efl` will results in 
	
	



```
pkg: No package(s) matching efl
```
.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2014)

Try `pkg check -n -d`.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 26, 2014)

Maybe this could helpful:
/usr/ports/UPDATING



> 20141125:
> AFFECTS: users of EFL libraries
> AUTHOR: gblach@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------

